# na pendência do contrato



## snoopy82

Olá a todos,

Como se diz em espanhol "na pendência do [presente contrato]"?

Na pendência do presente contrato, [a empresa] A colocará as encomendas à medida das suas necessidades, não ficando vinculada a encomendar quaisquer quantitativos mínimos de trabalhos relativos aos serviços incluídos naquele.

Pendiente de este Contrato, [la empresa] A realizará pedidos en función de sus necesidades, no siendo obligada a encomendar cantidades mínimas de trabajos relativos a los servicios incluidos en el Contrato.

Obrigada desde já


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A frase me parece mal escrita. Creio que "pendência" tem aqui o sentido de _suspensão_ (do contrato).


----------



## Carfer

'_Na pendência_' aqui significa 'enquanto o contrato estiver em vigor'.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Siguiendo la idea de Carfer sería:

*Durante la vigencia del presente contrato...*

Saludos


----------



## snoopy82

Obrigada, Carfer e Araceli.


----------



## Fanaya

'_Pendência_' não quer dizer que está pendente de resolução? Ou só é aplicável aos litígios? Se for tal o significado, em espanhol seria também '_pendencia_', caso eu estiver errado, a opção da Araceli estaria correcta


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> '_Pendência_' não quer dizer que está pendente de resolução? Ou só é aplicável aos litígios? Se for tal o significado, em espanhol seria também '_pendencia_', caso eu estiver errado, a opção da Araceli estaria correcta



_'Vigente_' não é a acepção mais comum de '_pendente_', que é o que depende ou que está suspenso de que outra coisa aconteça. No entanto, se vires bem, o significado não diverge muito do de '_pendente_' quando aplicado aos litígios judiciais. Quando dizemos que um processo está pendente, o que na realidade queremos dizer é que está em curso. Ou seja, está a correr, está pendente de ter um fim. O mesmo se passa com este contrato, também está em curso, está vigente. De resto, que significaria um contrato estar pendente de resolução (quando '_resolução_' não signifique '_denúncia_', bem entendido)? Não haveria contrato, não é? Haveria, quando muito, propostas contratuais, um contrato em potência, ainda não concluído. No caso, não pode significar outra coisa senão _'vigente'. _Aliás, tal uso, nesta acepção, não é incomum.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> _'Vigente_' não é a acepção mais comum de '_pendente_', que é o que depende ou que está suspenso de que outra coisa aconteça. No entanto, se vires bem, o significado não diverge muito do de '_pendente_' quando aplicado aos litígios judiciais. Quando dizemos que um processo está pendente, o que na realidade queremos dizer é que está em curso. Ou seja, está a correr, está pendente de ter um fim. O mesmo se passa com este contrato, também está em curso, está vigente. De resto, que significaria um contrato estar pendente de resolução (quando '_resolução_' não signifique '_denúncia_', bem entendido)? Não haveria contrato, não é? Haveria, quando muito, propostas contratuais, um contrato em potência, ainda não concluído. No caso, não pode significar outra coisa senão _'vigente'. _Aliás, tal uso, nesta acepção, não é incomum.



Mas ocorre-me, por exemplo, uma condição suspensiva no contrato, de modo que esse contrato realmente está em vigor, mas ainda não produz efectos até verificarmos o facto do qual no conteúdo do contrato fizimos depender a produção desses efectos, se bem que como disse o contrato já existe, quer dizer, não é um conjunto de propostas, uma simples ideia de contratar no futuro. Então, nesse caso, do meu ponto de vista, o contrato estaria pendente, mas não vigente, não é? Entendo o teu razoamento, mas acho que a '_pendência_' e a '_vigência_', mesmo sendo dois conceitos muito próximos, não são exactos.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Mas ocorre-me, por exemplo, uma condição suspensiva no contrato, de modo que esse contrato realmente está em vigor, mas ainda não produz efectos até verificarmos o facto do qual no conteúdo do contrato fizimos depender a produção desses efectos, se bem que como disse o contrato já existe, quer dizer, não é um conjunto de propostas, uma simples ideia de contratar no futuro. Então, nesse caso, do meu ponto de vista, o contrato estaria pendente, mas não vigente, não é? Entendo o teu razoamento, mas acho que a '_pendência_' e a '_vigência_', mesmo sendo dois conceitos muito próximos, não são exactos.



Mas, nesse caso, falaríamos de '_suspensão_', não de '_pendência_'.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Mas, nesse caso, falaríamos de '_suspensão_', não de '_pendência_'.



Tens razão. Mas supõe que em vez de tratar-se duma condição, fosse um termo. Nessa situação de incerteza, o contrato estaria pendente, não é?

Acho que estou em desvantagem perante um advogado experimentado. Vou pôr-me a coberto .


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Tens razão. Mas supõe que em vez de tratar-se duma condição, fosse um termo. Nessa situação de incerteza, o contrato estaria pendente, não é?
> 
> Acho que estou em desvantagem perante um advogado experimentado. Vou pôr-me a coberto .



Sim, podíamos dizer que sim, mas é muito pouco provável que seja essa a situação.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Mas, nesse caso, falaríamos de '_suspensão_', não de '_pendência_'.


A frase está realmente mal redigida, como pode ser visto por não chegarmos a uma conclusão. Minha interpretação (pelo que depreendi do texto) foi de _suspensão_. Mas o Carfer viu outra possibilidade, plenamente válida.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Sim, podíamos dizer que sim, mas é muito pouco provável que seja essa a situação.



Pois é. Na minha breve experiência como jurista, o único contrato a termo que vi provinha do tempo dos antigos romanos. Simplesmente quis salientar que por vezes (não é o caso deste exemplo) '_vigência_' não se pode equiparar a '_pendência_'.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> A frase está realmente mal redigida, como pode ser visto por não chegarmos a uma conclusão. Minha interpretação (pelo que depreendi do texto) foi de _suspensão_. Mas o Carfer viu outra possibilidade, plenamente válida.



Mas não está, Who. Esta acepção não é invulgar entre os juristas, pelo menos entre os portugueses. Por mim, nem pestanejo quanto à leitura que faço da frase. É evidente que uma frase isolada aconselha cautela, mas não vejo grande probabilidade de ser outra coisa, designadamente que _'na pendência' _tenha aqui o sentido que tem na fala comum, que me parece que está a condicionar a vossa interpretação.


----------

